# It's Bilbo's  (and Frodo's) Birthdays!



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy Birthday! Time to party!


----------



## Kinofnerdanel (Sep 22, 2018)

I love to believe that there is symbolism in the date being our world's equinox.







But first...


----------



## Aramarien (Sep 22, 2018)

A day to celebrate!!


----------



## Miguel (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy birthday shire rat! xD 
No, seriously, have a good one; and stop smoking weed.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2018)

Too late -- time for this:


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 23, 2018)

What . . . the . . . ever-loving cram did I just watch.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey! That there is a famous piece of Middle Earth lore-- maybe the first recorded ME song. Ask Barliman -- he bought the LP when it came out.


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 23, 2018)

It's adorable! I love seeing how the books' influence has shown in popular culture. We have the children's storybook and cassette tape from the Rankin-Bass Hobbit production (a family heirloom), and the music on it cracks me up too.

Anyway, happy birthday Bagginses!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 23, 2018)

Noooo! Not the Leonard Nimoy song!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 21, 2019)

Being in Oz, ArwenStar got the jump on me, but I'm necroing last year's thread anyway. Happy Birthday, Bilbo and Frodo!


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 22, 2019)

Happy birthday all bagginises!!!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday to Bilbo and Frodo!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinofnerdanel said:


> I love to believe that there is symbolism in the date being our world's equinox.


As per my (admittedly haphazard) trawling in Wikipedia, 22 September is the "Earliest date for the autumnal equinox in the Northern Hemisphere and the vernal equinox in the Southern Hemisphere." JRRT did pay painstaking attention to the phases of the moon in LoTR (and had a glitch somewhere in TH). Maybe.
The 22nd did ring a bell, but the one I was thinking of was 22 November 1963, the day C.S. Lewis died - somewhat overshadowed by the assassination of John F. Kennedy.
And "The Hobbit" was published on *21* September 1937 … 😒


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 24, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 6061
> 
> Being in Oz, ArwenStar got the jump on me, but I'm necroing last year's thread anyway. Happy Birthday, Bilbo and Frodo!


Happity Birthdays!


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## frodolives7601 (Sep 22, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Too late -- time for this:


That was great. I'd heard of it but never saw it until now.

Happy Birthday, Bilbo and Frodo!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Licky Linguist (Nov 24, 2020)

We missed this year's! 😱😱😨


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 24, 2020)

We did? 
It's still 2020, right?

(Though I'll be glad to see it over!) 😁


----------



## Licky Linguist (Nov 24, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> We did?
> It's still 2020, right?
> 
> (Though I'll be glad to see it over!) 😁


Not too late to wish a bilated birthday though. No fireworks this time round 😭 

I'll be glad to see it over too 😅


----------

